# Do I need wear bar and plow skids?



## ferrari4756 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey guys Im buying a warn plow setup and im going to plow driveways that are tar/asphalt. Do i need plow skids? how about a wear bar?

THanks


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

Skids are considered a user preference, some like it without for a better scrape, and some prefer them to lengthen the life of the wear bar or for gravel driveways.

As for a wear bar, yes, your plow needs one.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

The Warn plow will come with both of those items you mention.


----------

